# Can anyone identify these 2 UK breeds please ?



## BillyUK (Sep 10, 2012)

Can anyone identify these 2 UK breeds please ?

Thanks
Billy


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like production red females.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought the same but they have pea comb not straight. Is that still ok for sexlinked?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

common brown hens


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

She has the shape of an Orpington, does she have white legs?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Aren't they Golden Comets? I don't know about the comb on a Comet. Pretty girls!


----------



## BillyUK (Sep 10, 2012)

They both have white legs.
The second one has dark chevrons on the feathers on her rear back and dark tail. 
They are both BIG girls compared to my ISA browns. But think they are 2 separate breeds?


----------



## BillyUK (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's some better pics


----------

